# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Je suis désolée ....

## aurlie

ou le quotidien d'un refuge. Voici un bon florilège des excuses les plus courantes.

----------


## Youki

Bravo pour la vidéo   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mg42

les pauvres...ils sont tous tellement...sorry....ça merite tout de meme un peu de compassion...   ::

----------


## phacélie

c'est ... consternant    ::

----------


## lyloo56

C'est tellement vrai...    ::

----------


## idéfix

Magnifique vidéo, si tout le monde pouvait prendre conscience....mais ne rêvons pas.

on voit souvent aussi "désolé je suis ALLERGIQUE" c'est l'excuse passe partout

----------


## olivia42

bien cette vidéo

et les petit vieux aussi qui aprés temp d'année passer se retrouve jeté aussi 

qu'elle tritesse tous ses abandons pour des excuses bidons

----------


## idéfix

Ben voilà, comme je le disais plus haut : ne rêvons pas.

j'hallucine !  je viens de voir sur rescue la même personne qui a ouvert 2 posts pour donner son chien.
deux raisons différentes : une pour mutation, l'autre pour allergie.

Ca n'arrêtera jamais   :beurk:

----------


## pimousse01

> Ben voilà, comme je le disais plus haut : ne rêvons pas.
> 
> j'hallucine !  je viens de voir sur rescue la même personne qui a ouvert 2 posts pour donner son chien.
> deux raisons différentes : une pour mutation, l'autre pour allergie.
> 
> Ca n'arrêtera jamais   :beurk:


oui et quand on lui a posé la question il a répondu: les deux...
 ::

----------


## woofi

Tellement vrai !    ::

----------


## zouzous

Hallucinant mais vrai   :grrr:

----------


## snoopette

C'est affligeant, c'est tellement facile de dire qu'on est désolé d'abandonner son animal!   :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:  :grrr:

----------


## Coralie03

Très poignante la vidéo !    ::  

" Le chien n'est pas propre je vous le ramènes je suis désolée "

----------


## chanloue

je vien de découvrir cette page... une pensée de tendresse pour tous ces bons loulous.. et tant d autres... et un gros jet de mépris et de vomissure pour ces pseudo maitres...

----------


## ratou2

Je n'arrive pas à voir la video, mais souvent les gens abandonnent leur animal pour "cause déménagement".

Perso j'ai déménagé 3 fois et j'ai tjrs gardé mes animaux, alors je comprend pas.

----------


## aurlie

J'ai remis la vidéo

----------


## ptikuik

vidéo très touchante...
infiniment triste de voir à quel point les humains cherchent des excuses..
mais tellement vrai..

----------


## Vanoushka

Poigante cette vidéo...
et tellement vraie, malheureusement!

----------

